

Ask HN: How do I add store credit to an online shop? - klbarry

Is there an easy way to do this, or an App? We're using Shopify, I know there's nothing built in. Interesting start-up idea...
======
arkitaip
Shopify has an App Store so it's possible to code this functionality. If you
can't do this yourself, you could outsource it to a developer per their API
documentation <http://wiki.shopify.com/Shopify_App_Development>

~~~
klbarry
Thank you - I will take a look.

